# hi



## tmv91 (Jun 19, 2008)

hi, i recently got the urge to get into archery and whatnot, and i would like to know what kind of bow you guys would recommend. i would like to get a traditional recurve bow that would be reasonably priced(300 or below), and if there is any general info about archery/bowhunting that you all would like to share(best arrow or drawstring material, etc.), that would be great.

thanks


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

The best peice of advice I can give is don't get frustrated if something doesn't work out. For instance, If your having trouble with your bow just keep your head up and PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. And if you don't get a deer your first year keep at it. It'll eventually happen when everything clicks. You are getting into the best sport in the world so have fun!


----------

